# Thermostat gasket dressing



## joelau27 (Sep 22, 2018)

What is the preferred gasket sealer for thermostat gasket, not form a gasket?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I really like

https://www.permatex.com/gasket-maker-comparsion-chart/

the right stuff in gray and or black

its the bomb works great with a gasket ....


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

My favorite is the copper gasket sealer. You use it with a gasket and the loose copper fills in all the minute imperfections. It is the only one That I have never had leak. 

Works great on thermostats and water pumps and all seals. All the auto parts have them permeated and others make it.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Here is a name of one...K&W copper Coat Gasket Compound...it has an applicator and you brush it on the gasket or surface.

It really seal it up and resists high temp, it is copper colored, so clean off the excess.


----------



## Bob Young (May 27, 2018)

I've always used spray trim adhesive on all gaskets. I spray both sides of the gasket and the mating surfaces, wait until tacky then assemble. On a thermostat I put the thermostat in the manifold, then gasket to hold the tstat in the proper position, then the neck. Torque the bolts to the proper spec and you're good to go. Never was a fan of silicone adhesive. 

Not a Amazon fan but here's what I use;

https://www.amazon.com/3M-08074-Spray-Trim-Adhesive/dp/B000CPZYY0/ref=sr_1_3?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIkPyl9anD4gIVhcpkCh2gngBIEAAYASAAEgII0PD_BwE&hvadid=241911815941&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9033278&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=e&hvrand=6185841041619328216&hvtargid=kwd-1997274063&hydadcr=24632_10399692&keywords=3m+spray+trim+adhesive&qid=1559221829&s=gateway&sr=8-3


----------

